# under hood compressor



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Does any one have an under the hood compressor? I just got some info from VMAC.They say it will run a 60lb jack hammer. was thinking of putting one in my E350 diesel.Does any one have this type that could tell me what it might run.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

cat - I don't run this style (my compressor is an old a/c pump that's been adapted for on-board air to run 2 air horns & top up tires if needed) so I held off on replying, but something to check into is the volume of air (cfm) that the compressor puts out compared to how much air the tool(s) you intend to run will require. Also, will it be necessary to have an on-board air storage tank as well? (This adds some weight, and complexity to the required piping) This information should be readily available from the manufacturers of the compressor/tools.

I would imagine this unit is similar to what many tire trucks use, and they operate large impact guns so I believe it should be OK for your intended application. Check it out first though!


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

a compressor is one of the things i want to add to my truck....an offroad magazine had/has plans to convert the ac compressor possibly already on your truck to an air compressor....plans looked like it worked well


----------



## 6.9Driver (Feb 28, 2001)

Could you tell me the name and issue date of that magazine you saw the setup in? I want to add onboard air also but may just wait til i get air horns and was thinking I could cap off my steel headache rack to double as a tank, maybe!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

6.9 driver I saw it on the web but you can look up there site at vmac.ca it seams like a good system but don't know pricing or any one that has one.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

6.9 - I've heard of people using tube bumpers for air tanks also, so your idea should be feasible - the size of the tube/pipe your rack is made from will determine the volume of air you can store, of course. 

Just like with liquids, air will find the smallest hole and escape through it so it's important to make sure all the welded connections on the headache rack are airtight - grind everything up nice & clean before welding the caps on.

As an alternative idea, I have an air tank salvaged from the Mack boneyard of the trucking company I worked for back in my driving days - it fits nicely in between the frame rails just behind my front bumper. I simply had to weld mounting tabs on it to bolt to my frame.


----------



## 6.9Driver (Feb 28, 2001)

It is 2" square tubular steel, my neighbor and I made the rack, the welds are good. I would put a tank behind the bumper but my plow frame is in the way. I have looked at VMAC stuff but its too expensive for me. Thanks and see ya later


----------



## Hardy Enterprises (Feb 21, 2000)

I was considering putting one on my 99 F350. It look like a great idea. I have a flat bed and had been planing on a mounting a small gas compressor on my flat bed, but I thought this would be great. I could mount one of them VMAC under the hood and I wouldn't be wasting space on my bed. The gas compressors I had been looking at were running about $600- $800 range but figured if I could get one that would mount under the hood for $1000-$1500 it would be worth it for the bed space I would be saving. I called the company and the salemans told $6500. Needless to say I didn't purchase one. It looks like a great idea but I not paying $6500 for a air compressor.

Jay


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I never called for a price because I could not install it in the truck that i wanted but no way would I pay that much for that.I could pick up a 185 IR used for that kind of money and not be putting any stain on my truck engine.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Anyone ever follow up on this thing? I was talking to the chief at my fire department today, and he was looking at an underhood air compressor. I highly doubt it would cost $6500. It does not have a power source, like reg air compressors. He was looking at another undehood compressor that produces 40cfm, and the VCAM one does 60cfm. He will be mounting it on a 2001 F450, diesel, 4wd, auto. It's going to be his new welding truck.

anyone find anything else on this?

Bryan


----------

